# Which one would be the best visa?



## mahendra.kadwa (Nov 3, 2012)

Hello everybody,

I'm planning to move to NZ permanently.

I'm working as a mobile application developer for the past 7+ years and having masters in Computer Applications.

My IELTS score is L: 7, R: 6.5, W: 7, S: 6.

Will it be possible for me to move to NZ?

If yes, which visa will be best suited for me?



Thanks,


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

mahendra.kadwa said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I'm planning to move to NZ permanently.
> 
> ...


Look at the NZ Immigration Visa page - Find a Visa homepage

And fill in the Points indicator to get an indication for potential permanent residency.


----------



## mahendra.kadwa (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks for response

I'm scoring around 145 points if I go for sklled migration. 

I'm bit confused between resident visa as a Skilled migrant and Silver Fern. Which one in easier to pass through and one is less costlier?

Thanks


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

mahendra.kadwa said:


> Thanks for response
> 
> I'm scoring around 145 points if I go for sklled migration.
> 
> ...


In my opinion you can't compare them as they are completely different and both have their difficulties.

With an EOI score of 145 points you are guaranteed to have your EOI pulled out of the pool automatically and after preliminary checking confirms the points score you will receive ITA.
You then have 3 months to send in all your evidence to support the EOI claim and obtain police certificates and undertake the medical.
If all is well I think Immigration quoting a 6 month turnaround for Residency assuming all is straightforward with your application.
Visa is a reasonably high cost but if granted does allow you to live in NZ permanently.

Securing a Silver Fern visa is like a lottery. 300 available, you can only apply online, you must have all your details and payment ready to go when the online portal opens (29th April 10:00 NZ time) and they will go in less than 8 minutes!!!
Visa is low cost - around $200 but only allows you to come here for 9 months to find skilled work. If you don't find skilled work you must leave. If you do find work you must then apply for another visa associated with the Silver Fern visa which allows your stay upto 2 years depending on the work you have secured and the contract they have offered which is further cost.

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## mahendra.kadwa (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm delighted the way you have answered my queries. You have provided resolution to all of my queries except few given below.

Do I need to pay the fee as soon as I submit EOI?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

mahendra.kadwa said:


> I'm delighted the way you have answered my queries. You have provided resolution to all of my queries except few given below.
> 
> Do I need to pay the fee as soon as I submit EOI?


Yes you will need to pay the EOI fee when you lodge the EOI. If you do this online NZ$510. If on paper NZ$650, then further down the line you must pay the Residency Application fee - I expect when you send in all your documents with the formal application after you have received ITA - from India which comes under Rest Of World NZ$2400, then assuming you are successful there is another fee - a Migrant Levy of NZ$310 each person over 5yrs old which is to be paid at the end.

If you use the services of an authorised Immigration consultant these costs are extra and nothing to do with Immigration. The company or consultant used will usually ask for a payment upfront which initiates your contract with them - consider this monies on account just like a solicitor would do, then payments as you go along depending on how long the process was to take.

Regards,


----------



## mahendra.kadwa (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks a lot escapetonz.

So total cost would be around NZ $ 3360. 

What if I would like to do farming 10 years down the line? Will I be allowed to do so in NZ?

Best regards,
Mahendra


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

mahendra.kadwa said:


> Thanks a lot escapetonz.
> 
> So total cost would be around NZ $ 3360.
> 
> ...


I expect you can do anything you like after 10 years. I would assume by then you will have applied and been a citizen for 5 or so years, giving you all the rights that a kiwi has and to please themselves what they do for a career.

Regards,


----------



## mahendra.kadwa (Nov 3, 2012)

That's great. Thanks buddy


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

escapedtonz said:


> I expect you can do anything you like after 10 years. I would assume by then you will have applied and been a citizen for 5 or so years, giving you all the rights that a kiwi has and to please themselves what they do for a career.
> 
> Regards,


Lol! Yip - you could work at whatever you liked once you have permanent residency. 

Hence why this computer analyst now has an alpaca farm!


----------



## mahendra.kadwa (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks topcat83.


----------

